# Carbon Collective



## indianbelters

Hi All
Was wondering if any of the stands will be selling Carbon Collective products?
Been itching to try them for a while now!
Thanks


----------



## great gonzo

I've been informed they are the same product as Gtech but relabelled!! Gtech alway gave a very popular stand. 


Gonz.


----------



## indianbelters

great gonzo said:


> I've been informed they are the same product as Gtech but relabelled!! Gtech alway gave a very popular stand.
> 
> Gonz.


That's interesting.
I've always used Gtech up to now C4, C5 and G1.
Just wanted to try something new

Guess i'll stick with them then.

Thanks


----------



## ShampooEfficient

I can recommend CC Satsuma snowfoam.


----------



## dchapman88

great gonzo said:


> I've been informed they are the same product as Gtech but relabelled!! Gtech alway gave a very popular stand.
> 
> Gonz.


I hear that a fair amount Gonzo, but if that's the case what does that make Oracle?

I love the stuff but not sure what Gtech product it could be? Not particularly familiar with the gtechniq range

Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## -Kev-

Most coatings come from asia and get rebranded anyway lol


----------



## Blueberry

I've been using Gtechniq C1 / C4 on my alloys for the last 5 or 6 years. Recently on my new car I decided to try CC alloy protection and actually prefer it. It beads and sheets water better. Recommended from me.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Blueberry said:


> I've been using Gtechniq C1 / C4 on my alloys for the last 5 or 6 years. Recently on my new car I decided to try CC alloy protection and actually prefer it. It beads and sheets water better. Recommended from me.


Interesting you say that, I've always wondered why Jim at white details does nearly all his wheel packages in CC, yet does bodywork in various gtechniq packages

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

I'm going to be detailing my brothers merc slk in July and he's asked for it to be well sealed so I'm going to be using CC Oracle, platinum wheels and platinum glass. Can't wait to try the range in one go 



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## tosh

dchapman88 said:


> I'm going to be detailing my brothers merc slk in July and he's asked for it to be well sealed so I'm going to be using CC Oracle, platinum wheels and platinum glass. Can't wait to try the range in one go
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


Please let us know how you get on!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deje

-Kev- said:


> Most coatings come from asia and get rebranded anyway lol


Do not swear in church


----------



## tosh

Do Carbon Collective sell through retailers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ashburner

dchapman88 said:


> I hear that a fair amount Gonzo, but if that's the case what does that make Oracle?
> 
> I love the stuff but not sure what Gtech product it could be? Not particularly familiar with the gtechniq range
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


@dchapman88 - How did you get on? Just took the plunge on Oracle, but would love to know how easy it went on, and how, and where you applied it and any tips you may have. I am absolutely brand spanking new to these types of sealants!


----------



## Jue

Hereisphilly said:


> Interesting you say that, I've always wondered why Jim at white details does nearly all his wheel packages in CC, yet does bodywork in various gtechniq packages
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I noticed that also


----------



## Rhys_

tosh said:


> Do Carbon Collective sell through retailers?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Bears wax factory i know of but not sure on others. ive used the wash mits and snow foam previously and been pleased with them, just been trying others more recently so havent gone back to reorder any yet.


----------



## _G_

Any plans to unveil the next level of Oracle at WS17?


----------

